
Migrate Between AWS Lambda, Azure Functions and Google Functions - ilevine
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQpG3NBixNs
======
Operyl
[http://gloo.solo.io/](http://gloo.solo.io/) is a link to the docs, for those
that don't want to watch a video.

"Gloo is a function gateway built on top of the Envoy Proxy. Gloo provides a
unified entry point for access to all services and serverless functions,
translating from any interface spoken by a client to any interface spoken by a
backend. Gloo aggregates REST APIs and events calls from clients, "glueing"
together services in-cluster, out of cluster, across clusters, along with any
provider of serverless functions."

